# Brake Adapters ?



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

Hello all,

I decided upon the Hope Tech 3 E4 Brakes for my bike with 200mm Floating Rotors. 

My bike is currently running a Fox 34 Performance 140mm Boost Fork with Shimano M506 Brakes and a 180mm Rotor up front. 
With a 160mm Rotor in the rear. 

I've decided upon the 200mm rotors as I'm pretty heavy and feel they'd suit my riding best !

The fork is Post Mount and the rear is an is mount, see pictures for the current adapters in use !

I would like to know what adapters I need to make the rotors fit and to have no issue with clearance. 

( I haven't come here to be told that my decision to purchase the 200mm Rotor is incorrect or misguided but simply for advice on the solution to my 'problem' )

Thanks !!


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2017)

I would check that your frame and forks are rated to handle the stresses of that size before splashing out.

Once that's established, most rotor sellers should be able to sell you a set to match. Do Hope themselves not sell them?


----------



## iluvmybike (9 Sep 2017)

You can always ring Hope up and ask them exactly what adapters - they are very helpful


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> I would check that your frame and forks are rated to handle the stresses of that size before splashing out.
> 
> Once that's established, most rotor sellers should be able to sell you a set to match. Do Hope themselves not sell them?



Stresses ?


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

iluvmybike said:


> You can always ring Hope up and ask them exactly what adapters - they are very helpful



I've heard that !

If I don't get an answer on here I'll give them a quick bell. 

Thanks.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2017)

Aye, you're putting more leverage on the caliper mounts/bosses.

My guess - and its a guess only - is your forks may be OK but that's a big jump for the frame.


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

Drago said:


> Aye, you're putting more leverage on the caliper mounts/bosses.
> 
> My guess - and its a guess only - is your forks may be OK but that's a big jump for the frame.



What do you reckon then, a no go for the rear ?

Maybe I could get a 180mm instead ?


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

Fox 34's will be fine. You'll need 40mm adapter on the front - you've already got a 20mm by the looks of it, so you'll need to swap that out.

You'll need a bigger IS to post adapter too - not sure of the size.

Most forks are set up for 160mm discs without the adapter.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

I'd go 180 at the rear at most - the adapter will be massive for 200mm


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Fox 34's will be fine. You'll need 40mm adapter on the front - you've already got a 20mm by the looks of it, so you'll need to swap that out.
> 
> You'll need a bigger IS to post adapter too - not sure of the size.
> 
> Most forks are set up for 160mm discs without the adapter.



So I won't be at risk damaging my fork using a 200mm Rotor up front ? 

Will I have to get a Hope specific +40mm adapter or will a shimano one do the job ?



fossyant said:


> I'd go 180 at the rear at most - the adapter will be massive for 200mm



Honestly, I'm not to fussed if the adapter is huge or what it really looks like 

Is there an adapter available that will do the trick ?

Thanks for the help, extremely valuable as usual !!


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

Fox 34's are seriously beefy, and many folk run 200mm. Both existing adapters should have the size printed on them, so you'll just need to go up by 20mm or 40mm for the rear

Rear adapters - you'll need the 203 !!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-mount-adaptor-rear-post-to-is/rp-prod13749


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

Front

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-mount-adaptor-front-post-to-post/rp-prod13747


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Front
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-mount-adaptor-front-post-to-post/rp-prod13747



So these two adapters will replace the current adapters ?

And also with my rotors being 200mm and the adapters made for 203mm will this have an effect on brake performance ?

Thanks !!


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> Front
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/shimano-mount-adaptor-front-post-to-post/rp-prod13747



So I just choose the 203mm adapter out of the two ? 

Thanks.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

It shouldn't but I'll await an expert as you can't get 200mm in shimano, although another make of adapter might be 200mm (hope !!)


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

I believe you'll at least need a washer to space it by 1.5 mm

Here is a 203mm adapter for rear
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultraligh...366223?hash=item33a4cf128f:g:LugAAOSwqgRZqVAT


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> I believe you'll at least need a washer to space it by 1.5 mm
> 
> Here is a 203mm adapter for rear
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ultraligh...366223?hash=item33a4cf128f:g:LugAAOSwqgRZqVAT



Do Hope not make any adapters suitable for my situation ?


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

BretonM said:


> Do Hope not make any adapters suitable for my situation ?



They probably do, I was just googling suitable sizes to check.


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

Could I not just sell my 200mm Rotors and get a set of 203mm ones and get the adapters in the pictures ?

Thanks. 



fossyant said:


> They probably do, I was just googling suitable sizes to check.


----------



## fossyant (9 Sep 2017)

You could do, but you've already bought some nice rotors, and you'll need adapters anyway.

I'll struggle to upgrade my front rotors, as the Rockshox Revelations are set up for 170's as standard, not 160 or 180, so switching it to 200 would need a 30mm extender which is like rocking horse poo.


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

fossyant said:


> You could do, but you've already bought some nice rotors, and you'll need adapters anyway.
> 
> I'll struggle to upgrade my front rotors, as the Rockshox Revelations are set up for 170's as standard, not 160 or 180, so switching it to 200 would need a 30mm extender which is like rocking horse poo.



But would this work with the 203mm rotors and these adapters ? 

Thanks.


----------



## BretonM (9 Sep 2017)

BretonM said:


> Could I not just sell my 200mm Rotors and get a set of 203mm ones and get the adapters in the pictures ?
> 
> Thanks.



@fossyant 

I am 100% willing to sell the 200mm rotors and get some 203's just as long as I know for sure that these two adapters will fit the 203's perfectly ?

Thanks.


----------



## alicat (9 Sep 2017)

Can someone translate this thread into 20th century speak? Thanks.


----------



## gelfy666 (19 Sep 2017)

Since getting my E4s I swapped to a 180 rear and 203 front, had lots of niggles with the rear brake, seems to need bleeding every other ride, very disappointed considering that I thought they were the dogs dangelies..... Should have waited for the new Shimano 4 pots


----------

